# Rescue/boarding in South Wales



## Tatowales (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi! I am considering setting up a small ferret rescue/boarding facility in South Wales and wondered if anyone could give me any tips and advice? I have owned 3 ferrets in the past and I work in a vets so I have good knowledge of the species. I really want to do something good in my life and I think this is something I could do really well 

Would anyone in South Wales find a boarding facility useful? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NicoleG (May 15, 2015)

I live in Pontypool in South Wales and I would find a boarding and rescue facility useful (if it was reasonably priced of course). And as long as you have the funds, space and time then a ferret rescue would be great as there aren't very many in the area at all!


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I could do something like this but I think my OH would have a fit! I live near York and I've really struggled to find boarding where I live so I've arranged for my fuzzy to go back to the rescue centre where I adopted her from when I go away in July. I think like NicoleG has said if you've got the funds, space and the time go for it!


----------



## Tatowales (Mar 19, 2015)

NicoleG said:


> I live in Pontypool in South Wales and I would find a boarding and rescue facility useful (if it was reasonably priced of course). And as long as you have the funds, space and time then a ferret rescue would be great as there aren't very many in the area at all!


Thank you for your response. I am in the process of setting it up, my Facebook page is www.Facebook.com/furryferretsboarding

What price per day would you expect to pay to cover food and boarding?

Thank you


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I've seen some advertised for £2.50 per ferret per day.


----------

